# compte yahoo à Mail



## macge (24 Juillet 2006)

slt
est ce possible d' utiliser le compte yahoo à "Mail"? en fait, j' ai suivi un tuto pour ça; mais ça rien donné! alors, si ça sera pas possible, est ce qu' il ya un autre mac osx mailer pour envoyer et recever des e.mails au nom du compte yahoo?
merci d' avance


----------



## Ludo67 (24 Juillet 2006)

Prend un compte hotmail...simple d'utilisation, rapide, compatible avec tout...


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juillet 2006)

Ludo67 a dit:
			
		

> Prend un compte hotmail...simple d'utilisation, rapide, compatible avec tout...


tr&#232;s drole de pointer un des webmails qui ne passe pas sur Mail sans divers plugs
 (si  c'est de l'humour..)


@macge
il y a des fils sur yahoo et Mail


----------



## Gallagher (24 Juillet 2006)

macge a dit:
			
		

> slt
> est ce possible d' utiliser le compte yahoo à "Mail"?


Oui c'est possible. En tout cas ça marche très bien chez moi. Il faut mettre pop.mail.yahoo.fr en serveur de réception et smtp.mail.yahoo.fr en serveur d'envoi. Puis ton nom d'utilisateur et ton mot de passe bien sur.


----------



## ntx (24 Juillet 2006)

Ludo67 a dit:
			
		

> Prend un compte hotmail...simple d'utilisation, rapide, compatible avec tout...


C'est du l'humour


----------



## chandler_jf (24 Juillet 2006)

Ludo67 a dit:
			
		

> Prend un compte hotmail...simple d'utilisation, rapide, compatible avec tout...



c'est nouveau ça :love:


----------



## yan73 (25 Juillet 2006)

salut


Surtout avec yahoomail, ne pas oublier d'activé le transfert pop sur le webmail de yahoo pour utilisé son adresse mel yahoo avec mail.app


@+


----------



## Ludo67 (25 Juillet 2006)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> C'est du l'humour





Ben excuse moi, mais je voit pas le problème avec la messagerie hotmail, c'est hyper simple....


----------



## chandler_jf (25 Juillet 2006)

Ludo67 a dit:
			
		

> Ben excuse moi, mais je voit pas le problème avec la messagerie hotmail, c'est hyper simple....



Le comique de répétition  
:love:


----------



## yan73 (25 Juillet 2006)

Ludo67 a dit:
			
		

> Ben excuse moi, mais je voit pas le problème avec la messagerie hotmail, c'est hyper simple....





Un petit tuto serait le bienvenu alors   

@+


----------



## ntx (25 Juillet 2006)

Ludo67 a dit:
			
		

> Ben excuse moi, mais je voit pas le problème avec la messagerie hotmail, c'est hyper simple....


A voir tous les fils sur ce sujet, ça ne doit pas l'être pour tout le monde.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Juillet 2006)

Ludo67 a dit:
			
		

> Prend un compte hotmail...simple d'utilisation, rapide, compatible avec tout...





Oh oui tu as raison  :rateau:


----------



## chandler_jf (25 Juillet 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> lien M$   :rateau:



wao est joueur ...   
mais vBull il veut pas ... :love:


----------



## Shyshy (18 Août 2006)

Fini le niaisage!!!  Voila l'adresse pour modifier les prametres de yahoo por activer ta configuration sous mail 

http://popfwd.mail.yahoo.com/pf/PopFwd?.done=http://fr.f601.mail.yahoo.com/ym/Options?YY=73397


----------



## chandler_jf (18 Août 2006)

Shyshy a dit:
			
		

> Fini le niaisage!!!  Voila l'adresse pour modifier les prametres de yahoo por activer ta configuration sous mail
> 
> http://popfwd.mail.yahoo.com/pf/PopFwd?.done=http://fr.f601.mail.yahoo.com/ym/Options?YY=73397



 




			
				tumb a dit:
			
		

> microsoft.com - Oh oui tu as raison   :rateau:



Je me suis fait avoir deux fois


----------

